# Monster creator



## Urklore (Jan 26, 2002)

Is there a program out there that will help me in designing my own monsters? For example, figuring out the proper base attacks, skills, hit die by monster type, by stats, etc. And also allow me to enter my own monster types with their own statics?


----------



## Luke (Jan 26, 2002)

RolePlayingMaster (RPM) will do this for you.


----------



## Urklore (Jan 27, 2002)

Hey Luke, I have the program. I was wondering, can I add my own monster types with their own Hid Dice, skill progression, base attack progression, etc?


----------



## Luke (Jan 27, 2002)

Urklore said:
			
		

> *Hey Luke, I have the program. I was wondering, can I add my own monster types with their own Hid Dice, skill progression, base attack progression, etc? *




Sure. The rules go pretty much like this:
- You select a "Type" (Aberration, Beast, Humanoid, Giant etc), and that pretty much defines the HD type (d6, d10 etc), the attack progression type (Ftr, Clr, or Wiz), and the saves chart etc.

- I do have provision for skills progression, but haven't really given it a hard look, since everyone so far only seems to get serious about skill points by class levels (rather than race levels).

- If you want to invent your own new "Type", you can do it in the "Racial Template" window.

- Getting back to the monster race itself, you select the starting "Race Level", which is how many HD to roll for initial creation of the creature. When you actually create a creature of that racial type, you can always level up the "Race Levels" to beef it up.

- Select which are the "Good Saves" (Fort, Ref, and/or Will), and all the other things you'd expect, and away you go. You also add in any natural attacks, skills, feats, and special racial abilities. If there are racial subTypes (such as the different types of elves), put them in, and you can select a subrace at the time you create an actual creature.

Race is very much like a class in RPM. Both Races and classes have levels, attack progression rates, saves progresions, HD etc
When a creature is saved in RPM, all of these factors are taken into account, to fully calculate the creatures stats. This extends to even changing the race of a previously created creature, and when you save, the entire set of stats is recalculated.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 29, 2002)

http://mwtools.thyle.net/race_gen.html will also generate monsters.


----------

